# JFileChooser -> Verzeichnis setzen



## Evolver (12. Jun 2007)

Ich benutze den JFileChooser-Dialog. Nun möchte ich gerne, dass das Verzeichnis, das bei seinem "Start" angezeigt wird, das ist, in dem sich mein Programm befindet. Ich schätze mal, das muss ich mit  _JFileChooser.setCurrentDirectory(File);_ machen. Aber wie bekommen ich eine File-Objekt, das auf das Verzeichnis meines Programms "zeigt"?


----------



## kleiner_held (12. Jun 2007)

Was genau ist denn *das* Verzeichnis deines Programms? Das Arbeitsverzeichnis in dem das Programm gestartet wurde? Dann kannst du einfach new File() machen.


----------



## Evolver (12. Jun 2007)

Ja, das Arbeitsverzeichnis (eben das Verzeichnis, in dem sich das Programm befindet).
Nunja, die Klasse File hat bei mir keinen parameterlosen Konstruktor, aber egal. entweder nutze ich _JFileChooser.setCurrentDirectory(new File("."));_ oder ich mache die Verzeichnisangabe _"."_ direkt im Konstruktor des JFileChoosers.


----------



## kleiner_held (12. Jun 2007)

Oha - Irrtum vom Amt. Mit new File(".") liegst du dann aber genau richtig.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2007)

Evolver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, das Arbeitsverzeichnis (eben das Verzeichnis, in dem sich das Programm befindet).


Das ist nicht das gleiche


----------



## Evolver (13. Jun 2007)

Dann eben nicht, aber aus dem Kontext geht ja nun hervor, was gemeint ist.


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Das Arbeitsverzeichnis kann ein komplett anderes sein, als das, in dem dein Programm liegt (ist in den meisten Fällen aber nicht so). Aber durch new File("."); bekommst du lediglich das Arbeitsverzeichnis!


----------



## Evolver (13. Jun 2007)

Das ist ja schön und gut, aber wie bekommt man denn dann heraus, in welchem Verzeichnis das Programm liegt?


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Schonmal was von der Forensuche gehört? Erst heute habe ich die selbe Frage schonmal beantwortet!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=50805&highlight=


----------



## MichiM (29. Jun 2007)

```
System.getProperty("user.dir")
```


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2007)

nein


----------

